# Organisation des fichiers pour Infuse Pro pour Apple TV 4



## DouceProp' (13 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Infuse Pro est vachement bien, il lit tous les formats de vidéos depuis mon Nas, mais si je le compare à Plex (que j'utilisais avant sur Apple TV 3), c'est un peu moins bien au niveau de l'organisation des fichiers.

J'ai suivi les recommandations de Firecore ici : https://support.firecore.com/hc/en-us/articles/215090947-Metadata-101 mais il y a des choses que je ne parviens pas à faire et j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont des petits trucs pour m'aider...

Sur l'ATV4, on peut donc corriger les informations d'un film en cliquant sur éditer et en cherchant le film dans une base de données reliée à Internet. Souvent ça marche parfaitement. Mais parfois, l'affiche du film est remplacée par une image de jaquette DVD scannée et tronquée sur la tranche... Lorsque le film est dans un dossier, on peut ajouter une affiche en nommant le fichier « folder.jpg », mais lorsque le film n'est pas dans un dossier, et qu'on ne peut pas le déplacer dans un dossier pour certaines raisons, je n'ai pas trouvé la possibilité d'éditer les informations d'un film « à la main ».

Autre chose, concernant les bonus de films. Infuse reconnaît le film, mais pas les bonus dvd associés... Comment faire ?

Je sais qu'Infuse va évoluer et que de plus en plus de choses seront possibles. Peut-être avez-vous déjà des solutions...


----------



## DouceProp' (24 Octobre 2016)

J'en conclue que personne ne range...


----------



## Alexvista (15 Mai 2017)

DouceProp' a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Infuse Pro est vachement bien, il lit tous les formats de vidéos depuis mon Nas, mais si je le compare à Plex (que j'utilisais avant sur Apple TV 3), c'est un peu moins bien au niveau de l'organisation des fichiers.
> 
> ...



Bonjour , effectivement Infuse Pro est loin d'être parfait car énormément de fonctions de classement Et de tri que l'on trouve sur d'autres lecteurs ne sont pas encore en place sur Infuse c'est Bien dommage étant donné le prix quand même .
Donc finalement le seul truc de Bien c'est la lecture Et l'affichage du Dts sur un Home cinema, Ce qui fait cher , Mais attendons ce qui va y avoir des News


----------

